# Shooting too stiff of an arrow?



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

How overspined? I have one bow that hates the overspined 22s I am shooting from it (but I do now have them grouping well, but a persistent high tear is always there) and another one loves the overspined X-Cutters I am shooting from it for indoors. 

Seriously overspined arrows seem to magnify form flaws and problems with nock travel. It takes a good shooter and a well tuned/timed bow to shoot them really, really well I have noticed. But that is just my take on the subject.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm shooting Maximas 250's with my 60# Switchback, 28" draw and 85 grain tip. Even if I switch to a 125 grain tip I'm still pretty stiff. If using the 85 grain tips I'm in the orange bordering on red using Ontarget2 (very stiff). Thing is, my groups appear to be excellent out to 45 yards to the extent that I won't chance shooting two arrows at the same spot. Just curious as to what reaction an overspined arrow would have.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I believe arrows that were overspined cork screwed through my Conquest 2,3 and 4.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Purka said:


> I believe arrows that were overspined cork screwed through my Conquest 2,3 and 4.


Thanks, Thats what I was looking for and how it may impact point of contact.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

A too stiff arrow will fish tail !!


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

> I'm left handed and would like to know what to expect from shooting and arrow thats over spined.


I presume you are shooting a compound bow. If not then a stiff arrow will always shoot to the left of a properly spined arrow out of a recurve or straight bow.

For a compound, an overspined arrow will have no bad effect and you may find your grouping is even better.

I shoot very stiff arrows (way overspined for my bow weight) and get excellent results.

I have had the flight of my arrows checked by independant observers and they fly true and straight with no sign of fishtailing.

Thing is though, that you have to get your nock travel as level as possible and set precise centre shot. If you do that you won' have any problems. Oh and don't use huge vanes. Out of a compound they aren't necessary.


----------

